

Show HN: my Django+Stripe powered e-commerce site for beer art, Hoppy Press - route3
https://hoppypress.com/beer-art

======
route3
I'd love to hear any advice regarding improvements to site & page structure
for SEO and marketing purposes. To give something back to the community that
has taught me so much, use coupon code "HACKER" when you checkout.

